# The Heart Attack Grill



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Check out the web site, it's hilarious.

Taste worth dying for . . .












> Jon Basso has thrown traditional forms of advertising by the wayside and is serving up big helpings of controversy instead with his Heart Attack Grill.
> 
> *Aside from maintaining a website, Jon Basso hasn't spent one dollar on advertising. And yet his restaurant has garnered international attention thanks to the controversy he's created.* "We purposely try to generate controversy, there's no question about that," Basso says. After all, with menu items like the Quadruple Bypass Burger and Flatliner Fries, who needs marketing?
> 
> ...


I'm staying away from this joint! 










Heart Attack Grill Diet Center


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Take away the Luckies, and I am in. I am tired of my diet. Did lose 30 pounds, got my blood pressure and cholesterol levels down to good levels ................... but I am tired of being the "good boy". I want real food ........... food that was once walking around. We shall see.

LSMFT for those of you who are old enough to remember commercials for the tobacco companies. "I'd walk a mile for a ......................"


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Toronto has it's own version of this: Dangerous Dan's on Broadview and Queen. He's been serving up the following for several years now:



> The Double D Proudly Presents:
> 
> Our specials for all of your incredibly excessive beef needs:
> 
> ...


----------



## Niteshooter (Aug 8, 2008)

We did a story on Dan's a few years ago. Also used to order the Quad C's from them until the last batch when several co-works got ill, most likely because the burgers as so darn thick they can't cook them properly. I'm also the only one in the office who has ever been able to finish this meal. Must be genetic though but I have to admit I don't like hot dogs that much unless they are the 50 cent ones from Ikea.

Another way to get a big fix of ground cow is to scope out a Wendy's that offers the 'Double your beef for a buck' promotion. The one on the 401 out in Cobourg used to do it but that was a while ago. Saddle up to the counter and order a triple, then drop your loonie and double it. And yes I've done this before.... the folks in the kitchen couldn't believe it and oh so yummy too.

K


----------



## adagio (Aug 23, 2002)

Fries cooked in lard? YUMMY!!!

As for those burgers, it's all I can do to finish a single.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Niteshooter said:


> We did a story on Dan's a few years ago. Also used to order the Quad C's from them until the last batch when several co-works got ill, most likely because the burgers as so darn thick they can't cook them properly. I'm also the only one in the office who has ever been able to finish this meal. Must be genetic though but I have to admit I don't like hot dogs that much unless they are the 50 cent ones from Ikea.


Shooter: I've gotta admit I've had tastier burgers than the Double D. I ordered the Quadruple C once, but the beef wasn't very tasty--just plentiful. An interesting experience, but not one I want to repeat. 

When in the area, I like to stop "F'Coffee"


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

The Quadruple Bypass looks delicious!


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

MazterCBlazter said:


> I've been eating lacto ovo pescetarian vegetarian since Sunday...


A trip to Dan's will cure that problem!


----------



## Niteshooter (Aug 8, 2008)

adagio said:


> Fries cooked in lard? YUMMY!!!
> 
> As for those burgers, it's all I can do to finish a single.


You haven't 'lived' till you've had fries cooked in used BACON fat! Ummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Niteshooter (Aug 8, 2008)

Macfury said:


> Shooter: I've gotta admit I've had tastier burgers than the Double D. I ordered the Quadruple C once, but the beef wasn't very tasty--just plentiful. An interesting experience, but not one I want to repeat.
> 
> When in the area, I like to stop "F'Coffee"


MMMMmmmmm fresh baked cookies..... yeah I like them too even though I don't drink coffee.

Yeah I agree I didn't find the burger that tasty either, we usually do Whopper wednesdays but the last batch were pretty bad. Time for a new place, wonder if the Hero burgers are any good.

Johnny's is a bit far from 1 Yonge but we do them now and then.

K


----------



## Greenman (Feb 22, 2003)

...and the answer to the after-effects of all that grease....  

the Heart Net

HealthZone.ca - News & Features - HeartNet wraps cardiac patients with hope

you are what you eat


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Niteshooter said:


> Time for a new place, wonder if the Hero burgers are any good.


I had a good meal at the Burger Shoppe a bit west of Dangerous Dan's. Organic or hormone/antibiotic free meat so you can feel all superior while chowing down.


----------



## iJohnHenry (Mar 29, 2008)

For when we didn't have butter, bread dipped in bacon fat for breakfast.


Mmmmmmmmm.


----------



## CanadaRAM (Jul 24, 2005)

adagio said:


> Fries cooked in lard? YUMMY!!!


Probably safer than fries cooked in a trans-fat vegetable shortening.
Lard is a monosaturated fat -- humans evolved to digest this -- and is less harmful than hydrogenated modified unsaturated fats that are totally foreign molecules to nature.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Macfury said:


> Toronto has it's own version of this: Dangerous Dan's on Broadview and Queen. He's been serving up the following for several years now:


A block away from Carbon Computing Toronto too! When I worked there for a couple months, I actually dared to eat there once. I think I'm still working off the pounds.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Carbon Toronto is near a whole bunch of interesting food spots. But what do you expect near the intersection of Queen and Strange? I used to love a place called Toronto Groceterias that sold weird, off-brand groceries as well. Though that may be from the time that Carbon was still a Woolworth's.


----------



## JumboJones (Feb 21, 2001)

I don't think the food is the only thing that is giving people the heart attacks.

http://www.heartattackgrill.com/photo/HAG14.jpg

I suddenly feel ill, excuse me nurses...


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

There's nothing wrong with eating one of these monster burgers -- ONCE IN A GREAT WHILE.

Although the quadruple-burger seems (and is) excessive, I daresay the average office worker eats the equivalent of that at least once a week.

I declare my love for McDonald's double-quarter-pounder. Damn that thing's delicious.

But you know what? I don't eat it very often. Once in a great while.

I have a yearly "deep fried Mars bar" at the Highland Games too.

And on a recent visit to Pender Island, I had "the Hummer." People who have been to Pender will know what I'm talking about.

But since moving to Canada, my blood pressure is DOWN. Why? Because I don't have this crap at all regularly anymore.

So don't be afraid to treat yourself to some "flatliner fries" every great once in a while. Such indulgences make life worth living. Just don't make a habit of such food, and you'll be fine.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

I tried the deep fried Mars bar and wasn't sold. Never had the urge to try one again. The problem with the Quadruple C, similarly, is that it doesn't really taste very good. You need a pay-off for abusing yourself in this manner.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I always loved french fries, but since my heart attack seven years ago, they are a no-no in my diet.

Solution? Curly fires were always the best and they have a curly fry booth at the Big Valley Jamboree which I attend every year, so I would indulge myself and have just one serving per year at that function.

That was great for a couple of years, but by the time the third or fourth year rolled around (I forget which it was) they began to taste like what they really are. A load of deep fried grease and I stopped eating them altogether.

Now I make my own version of "fries" by hand-cutting them from a fresh potato, painting them lightly in Canaola oil with a brush, placing them on a cookie sheet and popping them into the oven until they are golden brown. I still get my fix and they don't taste like I am eating a bucket of lard.

EDIT: Should have mentioned I now just use the tiny baking sheet in the toaster over. Much more energy efficient that starting the oven in the stove.


----------



## JumboJones (Feb 21, 2001)

Macfury said:


> I tried the deep fried Mars bar and wasn't sold. Never had the urge to try one again.


The deep-fried cheese cake at Montana's is gold.


----------



## titans88 (Oct 3, 2007)

Chas - I too share your love the for the Double Quarter Pounder at McDonalds. It tastes great going down. However, I always regret it 30 minutes later when my stomach feels like it is doing somersaults. Afraid of the feeling I get in my stomach after eating one, I try to keep my McDonalds intake to once every couple months or so.


----------



## titans88 (Oct 3, 2007)

JumboJones said:


> The deep-fried cheese cake at Montana's is gold.


Agreed!

This thread is making me hungry.


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

titans88 said:


> Chas - I too share your love the for the Double Quarter Pounder at McDonalds. It tastes great going down. However, I always regret it 30 minutes later when my stomach feels like it is doing somersaults. Afraid of the feeling I get in my stomach after eating one, I try to keep my McDonalds intake to once every couple months or so.


I have a pretty strong stomach, but it's true that when you only occasionally eat one of those things, it can have a, um, effect.


----------



## johnb1 (Aug 6, 2006)

*Medic!*

me, too, I can't do that stuff anymore either-too much fat and it doesn't agree with me. Still I do enjoy the occasional egg or 3 fried in bacon grease once in a while. I'll
eat at Burger King once a year

John B


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

I ate part of a Top Pot Apple Fritter today and liked it just fine!


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I stumbled across this CBS News SUNDAY MORNING report on the The Heart Attack Grill and thought others might enjoy it:

A Meal To Die For Video - CBSNews.com


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

Macfury said:


> I had a good meal at the Burger Shoppe a bit west of Dangerous Dan's. Organic or hormone/antibiotic free meat so you can feel all superior while chowing down.


Better burgers, in more manageable portions than DDs... but man, when it's busy in there it's fairly claustro - feels like a chic street-side eatery that would feel at home in Manhattan. And while I've eaten at DD a number of times, what scares me more than the insanely thick patties is the disgusting condition of the auto upholstery seating... germ city.

For those who have a hankering for burritos done differently, check out Chino Loco's at Queen and Greenwood. Those guys rule. They do a mean take on fusion fast food, with fresh ingredients and a great imagination. The staff wears mighty amounts of bling, too... they got it going on.


----------

